# Syncing of Books from other sources on Kindles



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I have gotten books from other sources, such as manybooks, Project Gutenberg etc., for my Kindle.  I just got a Kindle Fire.  If I put these books on both devices, I *assume* they would not sync as books purchased through Amazon do?
Thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you mean to last page read?  I've been told by others that books from other sources on Kindles devices do sync to last page read across devices, but I don't think it works with apps, though I could be wrong on that.  And the Fire is essentially an Android device running a Kindle app.

Have you tried it?
  

Betsy


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Yes, I did mean books.  Thank you, I should have clarified. Not used to dealing with anything other than books when it came to the Kindle  

I haven't tried it yet.  I haven't put any of my books on the Fire yet, except for downloading a few purchased through Amazon.  I figured I would ask in case it didn't sync, because then I wouldn't waste the time doing so, and would just continue to read those on my K3 only.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, books I've sent via Amazon (using the 'send to' address) are able to be sent to any of my other 'real' kindle devices.  This includes the Fire, but doesn't include my phone or tablet which both have the Kindle app.  Word is, if you send them that way (except for PDF's) they should sync.  But I haven't tried it.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Normally, books from other sources that you side-load do not sync.  You can use Calibre, which has a feature that allows most side-loaded books to sync last page read, I believe.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is a thread on mobileread about syncing sideloaded books...

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157221


----------

